

Ask HN: Can I have your feedback on the consulting website? - random42

I am starting out on consulting after working 5 years plus in fulltime job as software developer. I am positioning my personal website to be the face of my freelancer self.<p>I would love your feedback on the website (www.mohitranka.com), specifically on<p><i>Incorporate all the information</i>
(www.mohitranka.com&#x2F;work)<p>I have done fulltime job projects, side projects on github&#x2F;bitbucket and few freelance gigs. How can I incorporate all of the information in concise manner.<p><i>Workflow</i><p>Ideally, I&#x27;d like the potential client to land on the homepage, go through &#x2F;work (and be impressed) and then move to &#x2F;hire to see if there if synergy and contact me.<p>How do I make the webpages to follow this workflow?<p><i>Impression</i><p>Most importantly, does the website leaves you with positive impression about me? Would you like to hire someone who has this kind of website?<p><i>Listing my rates openly</i>
(www.mohitranka.com&#x2F;hire#rate)<p>This is in effort to be transparent, as well as to avoid negotiation( I suck at it!). What do you think about this approach? One obvious downfall is that the client may have issues disclosing how much they are paying me. Do you think it is the right approach or should I remove rates from the page?<p>Thanks for your time and patience! :)
======
random42
Clickable: [http://www.mohitranka.com/](http://www.mohitranka.com/)

[http://www.mohitranka.com/work/](http://www.mohitranka.com/work/)

[http://www.mohitranka.com/hire/](http://www.mohitranka.com/hire/)

------
cdvonstinkpot
On [http://www.mohitranka.com/work/](http://www.mohitranka.com/work/) the
'Projects' could benefit from screenshots.

~~~
random42
Most of the projects are backend scripts (and not website). I did couple of
websites (now dead, unfortunately) in a freelance gig. I will add those
screenshots.

Thanks for the feedback! :)

------
sharemywin
I would add some images. I would hire a designer. Make it look a little more
polished. You might network with a designer and add a package. Might want to
add some lead capture.

~~~
random42
What is a lead capture? (FWIW, I have put funnel tracking in Google analytics,
if that is what you are implying).

Point taken about making the website look more polished.

Any feedback on the specific queries?

Thanks for your time and feedback. It really helps! :)

~~~
sharemywin
A form the capture a lead. in your case a person looking to request
information.

~~~
random42
Right. I have my email address posted there, but I suppose it is not prominent
enough.

------
sharemywin
You could add an incentive. like an ebook for your customers about things to
look for in a consulting company.

